# hello from central michigan



## bobber128 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, and welcome, from Bay City, MI. Enjoy the gentle nature of the bees here, they are a treat!


----------



## OB_Left (May 4, 2010)

Welcome from the SW of Michigan.


----------

